# composer's manifesto



## Lifeolga (Nov 29, 2014)

I would like to share the story which can't be silent anymore. Many concerts are cancelled today, because "there is no money", and artists can't make their dreams to become real! Musicians need to find new solutions to bring their music to life! Here is the text of "composer's manifesto" written by Gerard Pape, composer and artistic director of CLSI:

http://justpaste.it/i7mo

Please, feel free to share your thoughts!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

Good to hear from Gerard, even if it's a lot of doom and a goodly share of gloom.

Too bad that there is such a small pot. Of course that just encourages squabbling, squabbling among people who should be supporting each other.

That's the part that's so encouraging. Good on Gerard for being so positive, for pointing out the worst of the situation and then proposing a solution.

Thanks for bringing this up. I hope it turns into more funding for the arts, of course, but most of all I hope it contributes to a larger sense among listeners that this music is worthwhile and worth supporting. The positive atmosphere is the essential basis for any large scale monetary support.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Heh heh great (and very appropriate) take on the communist manifesto


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Someone tell him about Patreon.


----------



## Lifeolga (Nov 29, 2014)

I also hope that this crowdfunding can do something to help the artist. But nothing is easy - even if you think that to donate 10 euros should be not that difficult, it is a mistake to think like this - it is difficult or impossible if some people have no habits of donating and can't imagine themselves doing it. It just doesn't work for them. But we try to keep a positive side - if the project which was mentioned has any result, it can give a hope for the future - http://www.ulule.com/tempus-fugit-concert/

Thank you, StevenOBrien, for the reference to Patreon! I started to look at this page and study it.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

The cynic in me says that when someone's first post is asking for money, I don't know. My email inbox is filled with organizations of one stripe or another hitting me up for money all day long. Most sound desperate. Call me suspicious. 

That and the manifesto kind of lost me at "laptop music." Really lost me at, need money for my 60th birthday. 

Maybe i'm off base here, but I wouldn't use my credit card to "contribute."

Ah, I'm a louse.


----------



## Lifeolga (Nov 29, 2014)

Papsrus, I have cynic in me as well. I hear now all the time how festivals, studios don't get any money and stop their activity... and it would be very easy to say "no" to all performers, to all possibilities to have concerts on stage, and just concentrate on capacities to record something with the microphone and to put it on Youtube. Is it a solution? 

I try to help this association to find some money, because at least they try to make this event happen and they don't say that it is now composers who should pay for everything or that nowadays festivals should have no activities at all. 

So, for me it is not a question of somebody's birthday, but the aesthetics of collaboration in a new situation. If there are people who would want to donate and to pre-order CD in this case - there is nothing bad about it, I think. 

Manifesto for me shows that the hope for any "government support" comes practically to the end.


----------

